

Google and Nasa back new school for futurists - rjprins
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8b162dfc-f168-11dd-8790-0000779fd2ac.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464001>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463600>

